# Wire End Terminal / Turn Signal Switch: '67 GTO



## David P (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello - '67 GTO. Trying to identify and find the wire end terminals from a turn signal switch connector (pictured below). New to the group, so my apologies if I posted in the wrong place, but thanks in advance for your help.














David Poitras


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From my notes.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These guys offer many Packard Type Connectors and may have this;





OEM Automotive Wiring Connector Terminals - Clips & Fasteners


Shop our full range of ATO fuse block terminals, Metri pack electrical connectors and GM connector pins. Free shipping on orders over $99!



www.clipsandfasteners.com


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

How many do you need? I needed one but had to buy a bunch. I would have to go back and research where I found them, but they are available.


----------



## David P (Aug 6, 2020)

I need at least 9, but don't mind having extra on hand. I'd be happy to buy a few from you or grateful to know the description and where you found them. 
Thanks, 
dp


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

So I only have 9 and want to keep a few so I can part with 6. Private message me with your address and I will send them. 

I am am curious why you need 9. If you have good connectors in the larger connector assembly, they can be removed with the wire still connected and re-use it. I pulled all of them out of one of the fuse block connectors.

I purchased mine on eBay for about 14 dollars. Here is the description.

Vintage GM Chevy General Motors Twin Lock Bulkhead Connector Terminals

When I search using that description, I find the same thing I bought.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I completely misread your question. Which is why I should have been in bed instead of trying to answer questions at 1 in the morning.


----------



## kathy (11 mo ago)

David P said:


> Hello - '67 GTO. Trying to identify and find the wire end terminals from a turn signal switch connector (pictured below). New to the group, so my apologies if I posted in the wrong place, but thanks in advance for your help.
> View attachment 136595
> View attachment 136595
> 
> ...


----------



## kathy (11 mo ago)

i have all 9 wires on mine hooking up after market turn signal switch have not a clue which wire goes where HELP please


----------

